
Uber’s Self-Driving Car Didn’t Know Pedestrians Could Jaywalk - notkaiho
https://www.wired.com/story/ubers-self-driving-car-didnt-know-pedestrians-could-jaywalk/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21462120](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21462120).

